

Engadget Editor Joshua Topolsky Joins SB Nation - moses1400
http://joshuatopolsky.com/post/4327161218/this-is-my-next-project

======
dr_
If you have your existing Engadget editorial team in place apparently - and
presumably the same contacts and access to news stories and new products - why
would you have to wait until the Fall to launch? Engadget will have moved on
by then and by the Fall, this particular group of people will have been
forgotten.

